# Σε ισχύ η καταγραφή των διαδικτυακών δεδομένων



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2009)

_Λίστες με τους διαδικτυακούς τόπους που επισκέπτονται οι χρήστες, τα e-mail που ανταλλάσσουν, καθώς και για τις τυχόν τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις που πραγματοποιούν μέσω του Διαδικτύου (π.χ. μέσω Skype) αποθηκεύονται υποχρεωτικά από τους παρόχους πρόσβασης (ISP), όπως προκύπτει από την οδηγία της ΕΕ που τίθεται σε εφαρμογή από σήμερα._

http://www.tvxs.gr/v9034

Εκτός του ότι αυτό αποτελεί κατάφωρη παραβίαση των δικαιωμάτων μας γιατί είναι σαν να σου παρακολουθούν συνεχώς το τηλέφωνο, έχω και την εξής απορία:

Από τα βιβλία που έχω μεταφράσει, περίπου 3 με 5 είναι αστυνομικά μυθιστορήματα, τα οποία αφορούν μυστικούς πράκτορες, τη CIA, ναρκωτικά, όπλα κτλ κτλ. Όταν ψάχνω π.χ. στο διαδίκτυο για καλάσνικοφ, παγιότ και μεσκαλίνη επειδή το γράφει ο συγγραφέας του πρωτοτύπου, σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι οι αναζητήσεις μου στιγματίζονται ως απόδειξη πιθανής διάπραξης εγκλήματος; ΠΑΜΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΛΑ;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2009)

Το αστείο είναι ότι αυτό το "μέτρο" υιοθετήθηκε μετά από πρόταση των Βρετανών και τις ψευδοτρομοκρατικές επιθέσεις στο Λονδίνο το 2005.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2009)

Το ψευδο- εδώ τι σημαίνει; Γιατί αληθινότατες ήτανε οι επιθέσεις (αν και δεν ήταν επιθέσεις, χτυπήματα / βομβιστικές ενέργειες ήταν), με νεκρούς και τραυματίες και αναπηρους και απ'ολα. 

Όσο για την παρκολούθηση και το τι συμπεράσματα βγαίνουν από αυτή, φαντάσου κανέναν που κάνει έρευνα στην ιντερνετοπορνογραφία.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2009)

Φαντάζομαι πάντως ότι υπάρχει απλούστερος τρόπος να παρακολουθηθούν οι ιστότοποι με επικίνδυνο υλικό. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ο καθένας μας θα έχει πρόσβαση στα στοιχεία που τηρούνται από αυτόν-φαντάζομαι καμία.
Επίσης, είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι τρομοκράτες θα αρχίσουν απλώς να κρύβονται περισσότερο και πάλι η αστυνομία δεν πρόκειται να πιάσει κανέναν-είδαμε τι έγινε και στις ΗΠΑ με αυτόν τον άθλιο νόμο που επιτρέπει στην αστυνομία να συλλαμβάνει τους πάντες με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες και χωρίς δικαιώματα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2009)

SBE said:


> Το ψευδο- εδώ τι σημαίνει; Γιατί αληθινότατες ήτανε οι επιθέσεις (αν και δεν ήταν επιθέσεις, χτυπήματα / βομβιστικές ενέργειες ήταν), με νεκρούς και τραυματίες και αναπηρους και απ'ολα.


 Δεν είπε ψευδοεπιθέσεις, είπε ψευδοτρομοκρατικές.

ΥΓ Παρεμπ, οι επιθέσεις με ψεύδη πώς λέγονται;


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Φαντάζομαι πάντως ότι υπάρχει απλούστερος τρόπος να παρακολουθηθούν οι ιστότοποι με επικίνδυνο υλικό.



Ναι, αλλά το θέμα είναι τί είναι επικίνδυνο υλικό; Πληροφορίες για τα εκρηκτικά λιπάσματα μπορέις να βρεις σε γεωργικό ιστότοπο, σε χημικό ιστότοπο κλπ. 

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι αυτοί οι νόμοι φτιάχτηκαν βιαστικά και απλά η εκάστοτε αστυνομία θα κοιτάξει εκ των υστέρων να συνθέσει ύποπτο παρελθόν με βάση τις ιντερνετοδραστηριότητες. Φυσικά παίζει ρόλο και το ότι είναι ακόμα κενό δαιμόνιο οτ ιντερνέτ, αν όχι για εμάς σίγουρα για πολλούς παλιούς που έχουν τώρα θεσεις σημαντικές στη λήψη αποφάσεων. Και φυσικά υπάρχουν κι οι διάφοροι σύμβουλοι κλπ που βρίσκουν ευκαιρία να πουλανε υπηρεσίες στους προαναφερθεντες ασχετους. 
Μου φαίνεται πολύ δυσκολο να κρατάνε όλα αυτά τα στοιχεία οι ΙΣΠ, θα κρατάνε δειγματολήπτικα, ελπίζοντας ότι δεν θα χρειαστούν ποτέ, δηλαδή θα ξεφεύγουν αρκετοί και θα γίνονται λάθη.


----------

